# [SOLVED-ID10T] systemd having trouble loading swap partition

## TechnoMage40

So, systemd is being used by my system now, and things seem to be working pretty well, but I keep seeing the following lines when I look at the journalctl output:

```
Apr 21 12:36:26 localhost systemd[1]: Job dev-SWAP.device/start timed out.

Apr 21 12:36:26 localhost systemd[1]: Timed out waiting for device dev-SWAP.devi

Apr 21 12:36:26 localhost systemd[1]: Dependency failed for /dev/SWAP.

Apr 21 12:36:26 localhost systemd[1]: Dependency failed for Swap.

```

it's really strange, because looking at parted shows:

```
silverbolt ~ # parted /dev/sda

GNU Parted 3.1

Using /dev/sda

Welcome to GNU Parted! Type 'help' to view a list of commands.

(parted) print

Model: ATA ST3250310AS (scsi)

Disk /dev/sda: 250GB

Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B

Partition Table: gpt

Disk Flags:

Number  Start   End     Size    File system     Name    Flags

 1      1049kB  3146kB  2097kB                  grub    bios_grub

 2      3146kB  137MB   134MB   ext2            boot

 3      137MB   674MB   537MB   linux-swap(v1)  swap

 4      674MB   250GB   249GB   ext4            rootfs

(parted)
```

and my /etc/fstab file looks like:

```
silverbolt ~ # cat /etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda2               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda4               /               ext4            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda3               none            swap            sw              0 0

```

Do I need to re-label the /dev/sda3 partition to be something other than linux-swap(v1) ?Last edited by TechnoMage40 on Mon Apr 21, 2014 8:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gerard27

Did you format /dev/sda3 as swap?

It's done like this:

```

mkswap /dev/sda3
```

Gerard.

----------

## TechnoMage40

well, I thought I did, but after re-running the mkswap command, it cleared the issue.

(it also didn't help that I was mis-reading the journalctl output. I thought that journalctl was cleared after each reboot like dmesg. I realized later that, no I was seeing the error from way early this morning. :-} Once I got that straight, I found the relevant lines from the most recent reboot and did not see the error any more).

Marking this as solved, too... due to PEBKAC. *sigh* it's a Monday, you know.

----------

